# Forum More Stuff Oops!  Get excited, but stop and rethink!!

## JBAG

When we first started renovating our house we got all excited about pulling up the grotty old carpet, so that was the first thing we did in the room we started on.
We then realised that we should have left it there as a drop sheet because we ended up with bits of wet plaster, paint and no more gaps all over the floorboards!!! Luckily we've decided to go with floating floors coz the floorboards are only pine and there are a lot of big gaps and other things that are going to make it hard and expensive to get them to look good.
Since then We've made only a couple of small mistakes coz our thought process is a lot different now.
 They say 'measure twice, cut once' but you could also say 'think twice, work once'.

----------


## Uncle Bob

Yeah, it makes sense to start at the top and work your way down  :Wink:

----------

